# Automobile Magazine Works Article



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's a scan of the Automobile Magazine MINI Cooper S WORKS article:
<a href="http://pcmike.net/photos/Random/automobile_mcs02.jpg">








(click it for the larger version)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

cool! Thanks for posting--are you gonna get the Works?


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *cool! Thanks for posting--are you gonna get the Works? *


I was thinking about it.. but its quite expensive for what it gives you, so probably not. :tsk:

I saw somewhere that someone had some sort of a "kit" to get the MCS to 240hp... in the future I may look at that, but thats only if I don't get a new car in 05. :thumbup:


----------

